# Fantacalcio 2012/2013



## Harvey (30 Agosto 2012)

Si continua da qua: 

http://milanworld.forumfree.it/?t=62499225


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2012)

Ho aperto un mini mercato di riparazione che durerà fino alle cinque dell'uno settembre, cioè fino ad un'ora prima dell'inizio del primo posticipo di sabato. In questo modo potrete fare da voi tutti i cambi che ritenete necessari, anche poco dopo il mercato dato che esistono dirigenti che certi li colpi li fanno anche alle 19:00 del 31


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2012)

Ma a me i cambi li avevi gia' fatti o li devo fare io?


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2012)

Meh! Perso 4-1 la prima, ma tranquilli a partire dalla prossima sarò inarrestabile!


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Agosto 2012)

ooh la così posso prendere Bendtner


----------



## Harvey (30 Agosto 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> ooh la così posso prendere Bendtner



Non ti conviene con Van Persie e Llorente credo che farà panchina


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Non ti conviene con Van Persie e Llorente credo che farà panchina



Tra le altre cose c'è anche Suarez che scalpita


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2012)

Up, postate le formazioni.

Io ho postato la formazione ma non so se e' stata salvata, qualcuno che controlla? 


ps: vinceroooooo' vincerooo' vincerooo' il tricolorrrr


----------



## prebozzio (31 Agosto 2012)

A che ora chiude il mercato?


----------



## Harvey (31 Agosto 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> A che ora chiude il mercato?



Domani alle 17


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Agosto 2012)

Voglio il killer De Jong, zero bonus per sempre ma lo voglio lo stesso


----------



## prebozzio (31 Agosto 2012)

Ottimo! Grazie


----------



## patriots88 (31 Agosto 2012)

chiudete il mercato quando sarà data la possibilità di poter acquistare anche i nuovi giocatori.

Ad esempio per rimpiazzare Nastasic sto' aspettando la quotazione di Savic


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2012)

Chiude domani alle 5, giusto un'ora prima del primo anticipo, poi bisogna inserire le formazioni


----------



## Harvey (1 Settembre 2012)

Dopo questo mercato avete finito di specchiarvi 

Il primo a soccombere sarà Degenerate X


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

A me risulta mercato chiuso...mi sa che deve inserirle lo splendido


----------



## Harvey (1 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> A me risulta mercato chiuso...mi sa che deve inserirle lo splendido



Devi andare su "mercato di riparazione" non su "mercato precampionato"


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Devi andare su "mercato di riparazione" non su "mercato precampionato"



Non dovevi dirmelo. Adesso preparati ad essere arato. Mi dispiace.


----------



## Harvey (1 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Non dovevi dirmelo. Adesso preparati ad essere arato. Mi dispiace.



Voglio vederti implorare pietà nel pieno delle tue forze.


----------



## patriots88 (1 Settembre 2012)

stranamente sono puntali e hanno già postato le quotazioni dei nuovi arrivati.

Si puo' chiudere alle 17


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Formazione inserite. Adesso puoi iniziare a piangere.


----------



## Harvey (1 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Formazione inserite. Adesso puoi iniziare a piangere.



Binho titolare? SBROTFL


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Binho titolare? SBROTFL



Cristo, sono venti minuti che cerco di salvare la nuova formazione e mi dice "Si è verificato un errore".


----------



## prebozzio (1 Settembre 2012)

Pronto a confermarmi a punteggio pieno


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Cristo, sono venti minuti che cerco di salvare la nuova formazione e mi dice "Si è verificato un errore".



Ce l'ho fatta, godo.


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2012)

dege stai tranquillo!!sta giornata vinci...


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2012)

Ho fatto delle operazioni che in confronto quella di fester che ha portato ibra a 24 milioni e' niente


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2012)

Dovrei vincere agevolmente!


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Settembre 2012)

Che squadra


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Il dado è tratto. Siete nella cacchina.


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2012)

Del milan di sacchi dan peterson disse che era come un branco di squali che appena vedeva sangue attaccava...

oggi al posto di quel milan c'e' il borussia.



borussiaaa quaaa' borussia laaa' il borussia e' forte e vinceraaa'


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

No vabbè, mo ti elimino dal fanta, altroché


----------



## Harvey (1 Settembre 2012)

Perin


----------



## Nick (1 Settembre 2012)

Ho Bianchi 
Il Venezia in casa è inespugnabile


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2012)

darren sta giornata tocca a te


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Perin



Perin


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2012)

nick ti disintegro


- - - Aggiornato - - -

nick ti disintegro


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Perin


ha preso 3 gol


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ha preso 3 gol



Appunto


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Appunto



ah pensavo ti ****ssi perchè ha parato il rigore!!


----------



## Nick (1 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> nick ti disintegro
> 
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...


Vinsemo e ve butemo dentro a laguna che i pessi in stò periodo i xe affamai. (  )


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Quello lo stava facendo il furbo poco sopra


----------



## Harvey (1 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Perin



Prenderà 7


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Vedo un Pazzini in panchina, che dite, Destro domani una ventina di minuti se li fa?


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2012)

vedo ora che darren ha pazzini titolare!!meglio così!!prima viene il milan ovviamente poi il fantacalcio!!


----------



## Harvey (1 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Vedo un Pazzini in panchina, che dite, Destro domani una ventina di minuti se li fa?



Anche Diamanti in tribuna 

Stanotte muore Jovetic


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> vedo ora che darren ha pazzini titolare!!meglio così!!prima viene il milan ovviamente poi il fantacalcio!!


quoto, anche il mio avversario ha pazzini ma me ne sto fregando..il milan prima di tutto


----------



## Ale (1 Settembre 2012)

pazzini l'ho lasciato in panca


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Settembre 2012)

Scusate una cosa, non ho ben capito la storia dei bonus e malus... quali usiamo?

Ah poi leggo di un "Fantaschedina" sulla Lega, Splè smanetta un pò e guarda se puoi creare qualcosa di interessante li...


----------



## Nick (2 Settembre 2012)

Diamanti e Bianchi


----------



## prebozzio (2 Settembre 2012)

Nick ha scritto:


> Diamanti e Bianchi



Bianchi ha segnato ma ha anche sbagliato un rigore


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2012)

Quando al cielll s'alzerannn le bandiereee
e i tamburi torneranno a rullarrrr
dalla sud un solo grido s'alzeraaa'
forza borussia vinci ancora per gli ultraaaa'


----------



## Nick (2 Settembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Bianchi ha segnato ma ha anche sbagliato un rigore



Però ha fatto un'assist 
7+3-3+1= 8, è sempre qualcosa


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2012)

Nick...me lo sento...la nostra sfida terminera' questo pomeriggio con udine-juve... dove vidal marchisio e asamoahh vucinic faranno faville..

e' finita ancor prima di iniziare.

Al limite pareggiamo, ma io non perdo


----------



## Nick (2 Settembre 2012)

Si è infortunato Bradley, entra Boateng (7) 

Il nostro vessillo vogliamo sul mar.

L’inno di guerra San Marco dei prodi
Il nostro vessillo vogliamo sul mar.
Il nostro vessillo vogliamo sul mar.

E tra quel silenzio di tanti canali
si sente la voce del suo gondolier.
Che spinge la barca vogando sul remo
cantando con voce la mesta canzon.

Mia cara Venezia, mia patria diletta,
È un sol grido che nasce dal cuore,
Tu fosti regina possente sui mari
cinta di glorie, speranze d’amor.

Viva Venezia, viva San Marco.
Evviva le glorie del nostro leon.
Viva le glorie del nostro leon.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Settembre 2012)

A me ha segnato Diamanti su penalty,per ora!


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Settembre 2012)

Sono arrivato in ritardo per il mercato di riparazione, dovevo sostituire Leali e Nastasic


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2012)

arturooooo...


----------



## Rossonero Veronese (2 Settembre 2012)

Inserire all'ultimo momento Pazzini al posto di Di Natale...mai fatta operazione più giusta.


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2012)

ma il gol di cassano vale anche se e' stato deviato?

altra cosa i pali contano? perche' mi sembra che abbia toccato il palo il tiro di cassano.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

Pazzini mi ha fatto 3 gol 

Castellazzi ne ha subiti altrettanti


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Settembre 2012)

In gol con Diamanti,doppio Bergessio, Candreva!


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Settembre 2012)

Sarà un pari, Lodi del kaiser


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2012)

Dipao mi sa che ti saluto e rubo i miei primi 3 punti


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2012)

Chi ha vinto tra me e venezia?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2012)

Mi sa proprio il Borussia


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2012)

campeoneeesss campeoneeesssss oleee oleee oleee


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2012)

ho straperso


----------



## A.C. Milan The Legend (3 Settembre 2012)

Raga vi dico solo che avevo Maxi e Bergessio in panchina e titolare Bianchi che ha sbagliato il rigore.

Il resto è facile immaginarlo


----------



## prebozzio (3 Settembre 2012)

Dovrei confermarmi a punteggio pieno


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Settembre 2012)

Maaa se non ho raggiunto 72 ma ho fatto comunque più di quattro punti in più del mio avversario vinco lo stesso ?


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Maaa se non ho raggiunto 72 ma ho fatto comunque più di quattro punti in più del mio avversario vinco lo stesso ?



credo che sia un pareggio


----------



## bmb (3 Settembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Maaa se non ho raggiunto 72 ma ho fatto comunque più di quattro punti in più del mio avversario vinco lo stesso ?


 No, è un po' la beffa di questa formula che ormai usano tutti. 72-71.5 vinci di fortuna. 71.5-66 pareggi e bestemmi il calendario.


----------



## Harvey (3 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Sarà un pari, Lodi del kaiser



Meritavo di più


----------



## Degenerate X (3 Settembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Meritavo di più


Ma dai, se non fosse stato per Lodi... 

Quanto ci vuole di distacco per vincere? 5 punti?


----------



## Harvey (3 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Ma dai, se non fosse stato per Lodi...
> 
> Quanto ci vuole di distacco per vincere? 5 punti?



Non so di preciso se ci sono gli intorni nelle fasce, comunque secondo i calcoli farò un punto più di te, pareggeremo 3 a 3...


----------



## prebozzio (3 Settembre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> No, è un po' la beffa di questa formula che ormai usano tutti. 72-71.5 vinci di fortuna. 71.5-66 pareggi e bestemmi il calendario.



due anni fa l'abbiamo fatto con le fasce interne, con quattro punti di distacco (70-66) si vinceva


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2012)

Sanguee violenzaaa borussia dortmunddd


----------



## bmb (4 Settembre 2012)

Se magari chi di dovere aggiorna la lega. Si tratta di schiacchiare un tasto, non di più


----------



## Nick (4 Settembre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> Se magari chi di dovere aggiorna la lega. Si tratta di schiacchiare un tasto, non di più



Eh, la fiscalità spagnola non ce lo permette


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2012)

Allora?


----------



## Nick (5 Settembre 2012)

2-2, buono....
In termini di punteggio battuto il Borussia per 0,5

PS: Che è il modificatore difesa?


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2012)

Un altro X.

Probabile non vincero' nulla come e' probabile che non ne perda una.

Per dirla alla conte "vogliamo fare qualcosa di straordinario"


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Settembre 2012)

prima sconfitta stagionale...diciamo pure che ho completamente sbagliato la formazione..ci riprenderemo dalla prossima partita!!


----------



## prebozzio (5 Settembre 2012)

163 punti in due giornate


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2012)

preb ti ricordo solo una cosa:

"chi si loda s'imbroda"


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> preb ti ricordo solo una cosa:
> 
> "chi si loda s'imbroda"


Ha parlato


----------



## prebozzio (5 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> preb ti ricordo solo una cosa:
> 
> "chi si loda s'imbroda"



Io non mi lodo, io commento i dati riportati dalla classifica, né più né meno


----------



## bmb (6 Settembre 2012)

Magari sono rintronato io, ma non capisco come il mio avversario abbia fatto 83,5 quando a me escono non 1 o 2 punti in meno ma *10*.


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Settembre 2012)

Con Pazzini in panca e in 10 ho vinto 1-0


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2012)

Vi ricordo a che a breve si ricomincia


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Settembre 2012)

Formazione inserita, dopodomani eventualmente la modificherò


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Settembre 2012)

Formazione inserita


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Settembre 2012)

A me giocano solo 2 difensori,devo sperare che uno tra Spolli,Agostini e Savic giochi.Ma speriamo!


----------



## bmb (15 Settembre 2012)

Non riesco ad accedere alla lega.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Settembre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non riesco ad accedere alla lega.


Eh boh, neanche a me fa accedere.


----------



## Degenerate X (15 Settembre 2012)

Godo


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2012)

Per la lega non vale,nel caso uno non postasse la formazione,quella della settimana precedente,giusto???


----------



## bmb (15 Settembre 2012)

Io intanto la scrivo qua, in caso se riesco ad entrare la inserisco...tanto l'admin può inserirmela quando vuole no?


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> Io intanto la scrivo qua, in caso se riesco ad entrare la inserisco...tanto l'admin può inserirmela quando vuole no?



In che senso???Se non fa connettere al sito come fanno a postarla entro le 18.00???


----------



## bmb (15 Settembre 2012)

Abbiati
Campagnaro
Danilo
Alvarez
Hamsik
Guarin
Ljajic
Lamela
Jovetic
Pazzini
Di Natale

Amelia
Piris
Romulo
Bonaventura
Candreva
Di Natale 
Denis

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> In che senso???Se non fa connettere al sito come fanno a postarla entro le 18.00???



Penso che l'admin della lega possa postarla anche dopo.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2012)

Il sistema tu dici che l'accetta anche dopo le 18.00??A me sembra strano!


----------



## Harvey (16 Settembre 2012)

Avevo messo Maxi Lopez titolare, poi ieri mattina pensavo alla tripletta di Pazzini in panchina la scorsa giornata, quindi sono andato a fare il geniale cambio del sabato  Mi aspetto grandi gol dal doriano oggi


----------



## Degenerate X (16 Settembre 2012)

Il mio avversario (quel ****** di Marshall), dopo 6 minuti ha già fatto tre gol. Inaccettabile.


----------



## Degenerate X (16 Settembre 2012)

Godo, adesso anche io.


----------



## Degenerate X (16 Settembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Avevo messo Maxi Lopez titolare, poi ieri mattina pensavo alla tripletta di Pazzini in panchina la scorsa giornata, quindi sono andato a fare il geniale cambio del sabato  Mi aspetto grandi gol dal doriano oggi



Ehm ehm


----------



## Harvey (16 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Ehm ehm



Tutto come previsto, posso modificare l'andamento del campionato


----------



## Degenerate X (16 Settembre 2012)

Doppiettone del gallo


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Settembre 2012)

e vai con la doppietta di hernanes e il gol di lamela


----------



## Harvey (16 Settembre 2012)

In gol anche Diamanti e Jovetic in panchina  Ho perso again


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Avevo messo Maxi Lopez titolare, poi ieri mattina pensavo alla tripletta di Pazzini in panchina la scorsa giornata, quindi sono andato a fare il geniale cambio del sabato  Mi aspetto grandi gol dal doriano oggi


Eroe, stratega, Fergus


----------



## Harvey (16 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eroe, stratega, Fergus


Sono pure riuscito a perdere la schedina per l'1 della Roma


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Sono pure riuscito a perdere la schedina per l'1 della Roma


Ti ammiro


----------



## Degenerate X (16 Settembre 2012)

Vabbe io ho fatto una strage di gol. Se non vinco mi ritiro...


----------



## Harvey (17 Settembre 2012)

Ehm dovrei aver strappato uno zero a zero nonostante la formazione Allegri style


----------



## Degenerate X (17 Settembre 2012)

Tanto fino al prossimo mese credo che non sapremo niente. Figurati lo splendido muove un dito


----------



## iceman. (17 Settembre 2012)

Che lento...io potrei fare il terzo pareggio di fila ( se mi va di ****)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Settembre 2012)

255 poinz e -1 da prebocchio


----------



## Harvey (17 Settembre 2012)

Ma sono abilitate le sostituzioni tra ruoli diversi  

Va beh per me fa uguale avrei perso comunque, però gli è subentrato un difensore a centrocampo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Settembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Ma sono abilitate le sostituzioni tra ruoli diversi
> 
> Va beh per me fa uguale avrei perso comunque, però gli è subentrato un difensore a centrocampo


L'ho inserita quest'opzione perché è possibile sostituire un centrocampista con un difensore nella realtà ad esempio, con un dovuto cambio di modulo ovviamente, viceversa se io ho tre difensori e nessuno che può entrare in panchina mi fotto perché giustamente non posso giocare con la difesa a 2


----------



## Harvey (17 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'ho inserita quest'opzione perché è possibile sostituire un centrocampista con un difensore nella realtà ad esempio, con un dovuto cambio di modulo ovviamente, viceversa se io ho tre difensori e nessuno che può entrare in panchina mi fotto perché giustamente non posso giocare con la difesa a 2



No ma va bene figurati, io ripeto avrei perso uguale, speravo di pareggiare calcolando che lui avrebbe perso un voto però a conti fatti non sarebbe bastato, quindi  

Buono a sapersi che c'è questa regola!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Settembre 2012)

No ma ci tengo a specificare perché, giustamente, l'anno passato non c'era e quindi potrebbe sorprendere chi non ne è a conoscenza


----------



## iceman. (17 Settembre 2012)

3-1 campeonessss campeonesssss oleee oleee oleeer

borussia qua' borussia la''' ..il borussia e' forte ee vinceraaaa'

aleee aleee alee

forzaa borussiaaaa
vinciiii perrr noiii
forza il borussiaaaa il borussiaaaa oleee
borussiaaa campioneeee
vinciii perrr noiiii
forzaaa borussiaaaa la suddd e' con teee aleeeeealeeealeee

sosteniamooo la squadraaa piu' forteee che il fanta abbiaaa vistooo maiii magico borussiaaa vinciii per noiii ora che il borussia e' veramenteee forteee noii della sud saremmm sempre qua' forzaaa borussiaaa vinci ancoraaa per gli ultraaaaaaaas


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> 3-1 campeonessss campeonesssss oleee oleee oleeer
> 
> borussia qua' borussia la''' ..il borussia e' forte ee vinceraaaa'
> 
> ...


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Settembre 2012)

che sfiga!!6 a 4 ho perso...avrei vinto praticamente con tutti


----------



## Degenerate X (17 Settembre 2012)

Grande vittoria, difesa Zemaniana ma attacco megagalattico


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Settembre 2012)

Vittoria


----------



## Ale (18 Settembre 2012)

e finalmente ho vinto


----------



## Livestrong (18 Settembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> e finalmente ho vinto



Anche qui insegui


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> che sfiga!!6 a 4 ho perso...avrei vinto praticamente con tutti


 stessa cosa per me alla prima giornata.


----------



## prebozzio (18 Settembre 2012)

Pareggio con Lamela e Milito in panchina, sono un pirla


----------



## Ale (18 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Anche qui insegui



moralmente avrei 2 pnti in piu in questo campionato, e altri 2 nell'altro. Ma l'amore e l'onestà trionfano sempre


----------



## Aphex (18 Settembre 2012)

3-1, sono quarto 
Diamanti eroe, che acquistone


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Settembre 2012)

Finnegane 1° in classifica!


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Settembre 2012)

e ora andiamo ad asfaltare il borussia!!!


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2012)

Up, domani si riprende ergo postate le formazioni


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Settembre 2012)

Fatto pomeriggio


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Settembre 2012)

Vinz non ha postato la formazione,quindi ho gia' vinto,giusto???


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vinz non ha postato la formazione,quindi ho gia' vinto,giusto???


No, si prende quella della giornata precedente


----------



## Degenerate X (22 Settembre 2012)

Jovetic sbaglia il rigore ----> Disperazione

Poi vedo che Jovetic ce l'hanno tutti


----------



## Harvey (22 Settembre 2012)

Jovetic


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Settembre 2012)

Jovetic rigore sbagliato e Rosi espulso, annamo bene


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No, si prende quella della giornata precedente



Peccato!


----------



## iceman. (22 Settembre 2012)

Io ce l'ho, il mio avversario ce l'ha, ma io a differenza sua l'ho lasciato in panca.

Campeoneeesss campeonessss oleee oleee oleee dai 3 punti voglio per allungare la striscia di imbattibilita' 


Ps: vinz sta apprendendo il mestiere del reciclaggio perche' tra un paio d'anni prendera' il posto del padre. The VinzANO's


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2012)

Il mio avversario ha schierato Jovetic


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Io ce l'ho, il mio avversario ce l'ha, ma io a differenza sua l'ho lasciato in panca.
> 
> Campeoneeesss campeonessss oleee oleee oleee dai 3 punti voglio per allungare la striscia di imbattibilita'
> 
> ...



come in panchina??   domani segneranno lamela hernanes e montolivo


----------



## iceman. (23 Settembre 2012)

No io l' ho schierato in panchina, detto cio' oggi il centrocampo della juve non ha brillato ergo spero in qualche goals di gomez,cassano,cavani e tipo 3 gol di danilo


----------



## Nick (23 Settembre 2012)

Per i giocatori della Roma c'è il 6 d'ufficio?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

Nick ha scritto:


> Per i giocatori della Roma c'è il 6 d'ufficio?


Si, Roma e Cagliari.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Stasera Hernanes deciderà la partita tra SI team e Marshall team


----------



## iceman. (23 Settembre 2012)

Godo, superdinho aveva lamela e pinilla


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Godo, superdinho aveva lamela e pinilla



l'ultima mia speranza è hernanes


----------



## iceman. (23 Settembre 2012)

Hai pure subito due gol con il fascista mi pare


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Hai pure subito due gol con il fascista mi pare


si con il fascistone  ma spero in un pareggio 0-0, al massimo perdo 0-1


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Settembre 2012)

Handanovic mi ha preso 2 gol


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Settembre 2012)

iceman ha fatto 65, pareggiamo 0-0, la cosa bella era che se giocava in casa vinceva grazie al punto di bonus


----------



## Ale (24 Settembre 2012)

dove si trovano i punteggi dei bonus..?

il gol vittoria quanti punti porta di bonus?


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Settembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> dove si trovano i punteggi dei bonus..?
> 
> il gol vittoria quanti punti porta di bonus?



nessuno, 3 punti come tutti gli altri gol, hanno messo solo i voti per adesso


----------



## iceman. (24 Settembre 2012)

ajo' splendidi aggiorna 


campeoneeess campeoneesss ollleee oleee olee


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Settembre 2012)

sono 2° dietro il Real Vigevano!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Settembre 2012)

Borussia nono, me la rido


----------



## iceman. (24 Settembre 2012)

A 3 punti dalla vetta, vinceroooo' vinceroooo' vincerooo' il tricoloorrr
una bandieraaa saingermagnaaaa borussia alll venttt unnn criiittt valenttt


Ohhh nonnn siii perdeee maiiii nonnn siii perdeee maiii non si perde maiii nonn si perdee maii.


Oh domani si rigioca, ergo postate


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Settembre 2012)

Già fatto  mamma quanti 0-0 a questa giornata...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Settembre 2012)

Questo punticino l'ho strappato con le unghie e con i denti  Toh! #babonzi sconfitto 


Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> ps Babonzi, entro la quinta giornata sarò avanti, segnatelo


 [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] 
Oh ricordati


----------



## prebozzio (24 Settembre 2012)

O briao, siamo a pari punti


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Settembre 2012)

Scialbo 0-0


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Settembre 2012)

se il mio avversario non ha messo la formazione vale quella della scorsa giornata??


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Settembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> O briao, siamo a pari punti


Appunto, entro la quinta


----------



## iceman. (26 Settembre 2012)

mmm in campo avevo buffon vidal asamoah jovetic vucinic ed in panchina marchisio...

danilo dias nagatomo gomez emanuelson e cavani.

Vediamo;


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Settembre 2012)

Speriamo di battere questo Borussia


----------



## iceman. (26 Settembre 2012)

Allora:

a me nagatomo e gomez hanno fatto un assist, cassano in panca gol, jovetic palo e 3 gol cavani e gioco anche in casa .

A mr peppez 3 gol cavani, uno moralez e assist gomez.

Se domani diamanti non gli fa gol, come dovrebbe finire?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Allora:
> 
> a me nagatomo e gomez hanno fatto un assist, cassano in panca gol, jovetic palo e 3 gol cavani e gioco anche in casa .
> 
> ...


Aspetta che faccio "calcola giornata" e vedi


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Allora:
> 
> a me nagatomo e gomez hanno fatto un assist, cassano in panca gol, jovetic palo e 3 gol cavani e gioco anche in casa .
> 
> ...


Nagatomo non ha fatto l'assist o comunque fantagazzetta non lo ha dato 

Comunque se non gioca Diamanti (ha avuto un affaticamento), se gioca mi entra Angelo  Se gioco in 11 dovrei batterti


----------



## iceman. (27 Settembre 2012)

Non ci voglio credere, splendidi fai qualche magheggio


----------



## Nick (27 Settembre 2012)

El Shaarawy e Cavani


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Settembre 2012)

Io non ho postato,ma credo che la formazione della volta precedenti basti.Speriamo!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Non ci voglio credere, splendidi fai qualche magheggio


Per farti perdere, certo


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Settembre 2012)

Ammonito Angelo che al momento mi entra


----------



## iceman. (28 Settembre 2012)

Ajo' roito di un splendidi , aggiorna


----------



## iceman. (28 Settembre 2012)

Dai buzzurro


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Settembre 2012)

Vittoria


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Settembre 2012)

la peggiore partita da quando ho rilevato il club, sono amareggiato, cercheremo di rifarci la prossima giornata


----------



## Vinz (28 Settembre 2012)

Ragà scusate il poco impegno, mi sto trasferendo. A breve tornerò a calciarvi il deretano


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Settembre 2012)

annientato il Marsala 3-0.Vamos!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Ragà scusate il poco impegno, mi sto trasferendo. A breve tornerò a calciarvi il deretano


Ultimo con due punti


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Settembre 2012)

Formazione inserita, sta volta vinco, lo garantisco


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Settembre 2012)

Tripletta Miccoli


----------



## iceman. (1 Ottobre 2012)

Si ma splendidi e' un buzzurro.


----------



## Nick (1 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si ma splendidi e' un buzzurro.




Ma non possiamo cacciarlo, non riusciremo mai a trovare un altro responsabile del fantacalcio a parametro 0


----------



## Rossonero Veronese (1 Ottobre 2012)

Pessimo inizio di stagione...pessimo.


----------



## Harvey (1 Ottobre 2012)

me ne vado a 8 punti, più del milan


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Ottobre 2012)

Seconda sconfitta di fila, dopo un inizio più che buono, non ne azzecco più una


----------



## prebozzio (2 Ottobre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Seconda sconfitta di fila, dopo un inizio più che buono, non ne azzecco più una



Insomma, questo sorpasso si fa attendere eh?


----------



## iceman. (2 Ottobre 2012)

vinceroooo' vincerooo' vinceroo' il tricolooorrrrr


----------



## prebozzio (2 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> vinceroooo' vincerooo' vinceroo' il tricolooorrrrr



Io contro te, questo week-end. Ti aspetto


----------



## iceman. (2 Ottobre 2012)

Sarai carne da macello 

il mio bis-nonno le caccole come te se le mangiava a colazione


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2012)

Devo invertire la tendenza, cosi non va! Colpa di Ice che porta sfiga


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Ottobre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io contro te, questo week-end. Ti aspetto


Ci vediamo a Filippi


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Ottobre 2012)

Ricordate di fare la formazione barboni


----------



## Nick (6 Ottobre 2012)

Tanta gente non ha messo la formazione e io ho preso 3 punti aggratisse


----------



## Nick (8 Ottobre 2012)

Qualcuno prema quel tasto!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Ottobre 2012)

Pareggio e se non avessi giocato in dieci avrei vinto.
Non gira, non va, in alcun modo


----------



## Nick (8 Ottobre 2012)

WTF? L'avversario non aveva messo la formazione, come ha fatto a vincere? O.O


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Ottobre 2012)

Sonora sconfitta dopo un buon periodo, peccato sarei stato anche io primo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Ottobre 2012)

Nick ha scritto:


> WTF? L'avversario non aveva messo la formazione, come ha fatto a vincere? O.O


 La lega prende in automatico la formazione inserita per la partita precedente


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Nick ha scritto:


> WTF? L'avversario non aveva messo la formazione, come ha fatto a vincere? O.O



Hai festeggiato 2 ore per nulla!


----------



## Ale (10 Ottobre 2012)

finalmente la prima vittoria..


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Ottobre 2012)

Barboni avete inserito la formazione?


----------



## Ale (20 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Barboni avete inserito la formazione?



come si fa?


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Ottobre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> come si fa?



Fino ad oggi come hai giocato?


----------



## Ale (20 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Fino ad oggi come hai giocato?



ops, mi pareva il topic del fantanba


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Ottobre 2012)

Mi sono scordato di fare la formazione


----------



## iceman. (30 Ottobre 2012)

up


----------



## prebozzio (30 Ottobre 2012)

I risultati?


----------



## Nick (4 Novembre 2012)

Andati in gol: Cavani, Emanuelson, El Shaarawy e Diamanti e Abate ha fatto un assist (gli altri non li so)

Se non vinco è uno scandalo


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Novembre 2012)

Diamanti, doppietta e assist di Gomez, Cuadrado, Di Natale, Cavani e doppietta di Milito


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Novembre 2012)

Scusate, non partecipo a questo fantacalcio ma mi devo assolutamente bullare:

Montolivo, Elsha, Jovetic, Cavani, Lamela, Gomez. 7 gol 7. A sto giro rischio di sfondare i 100.


----------



## Degenerate X (4 Novembre 2012)

Questa giornata pioveranno 4-4 5-5


----------



## prebozzio (4 Novembre 2012)

Ieri il sistema di ***** non mi ha salvato la formazione, mi sono perso il gol di Vidal


----------



## Degenerate X (4 Novembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ieri il sistema di ***** non mi ha salvato la formazione, mi sono perso il gol di Vidal



Ooooooooh, vincerai 7-4 anzichè 8-4.


----------



## prebozzio (4 Novembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Ooooooooh, vincerai 7-4 anzichè 8-4.



Non so, il mio avversario ha fatto quattro gol e subito uno, io sei e tre... 

Non ho capito una cosa: in questo fantacalcio, possono entrare le riserve di altri reparti? Mi spiego: se non mi gioca un difensore della formazione, e non giocano neanche le due riserve, può entrare un centrocampista?
Io la scorsa giornata ho beccato due zeri perché non mi ha trasformato il 4-3-3 in 5-3-2


----------



## iceman. (4 Novembre 2012)

Questo non lo so, ma spwro di aver vinto perche" devo risalire.

Gol di vidal,cavani,jovetic, 2gomez e in panca palacio ed emanuela.


Devo vincere.


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Novembre 2012)

Io al fantacalcio coi miei amici ho vinto ad uno 5-0 (G.Rodriguez,Weiss,Diamanti,Cuadrado,Di Natale,Palacio,Bojan) e all'altro 7-2 (Gomez,Cuadrado,Milito,Di Natale,Lamela e il mio avversario gol di Destro,Cavani,Lodi,Diamanti ma ha giocato in 10)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Questo non lo so, ma spwro di aver vinto perche" devo risalire.
> 
> Gol di vidal,cavani,jovetic, 2gomez e in panca palacio ed emanuela.
> 
> ...


2-4: Gomez, Asamoah, Osvaldo, Milito, Jovetic, where is your god now ?


----------



## prebozzio (5 Novembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Non so, il mio avversario ha fatto quattro gol e subito uno, io sei e tre...
> 
> Non ho capito una cosa: in questo fantacalcio, possono entrare le riserve di altri reparti? Mi spiego: se non mi gioca un difensore della formazione, e non giocano neanche le due riserve, può entrare un centrocampista?
> Io la scorsa giornata ho beccato due zeri perché non mi ha trasformato il 4-3-3 in 5-3-2


Chi ha organizzato il fantacalcio può rispondere a questa mia domanda?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Novembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Chi ha organizzato il fantacalcio può rispondere a questa mia domanda?


Si, in base ai giocatori che giocano e a quelli in panchina si modifica automaticamente il modulo in corso d'opera, tuttavia non è disponibile il 5-3-2, ecco perché ti sei ritrovato a giocare in 9.


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Novembre 2012)

Primo finalmente


----------



## iceman. (5 Novembre 2012)

ehh che du bolle...non vinco piu'


----------



## Harvey (6 Novembre 2012)

6 a 5  godo giusto un po'


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Novembre 2012)

Scusate, il mio avversario non ha messo la formazione e ora vedo che ho perso 3-0.............


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Dicembre 2012)

Chi mi linka un attimino la lega ?


----------



## Ale (2 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Chi mi linka un attimino la lega ?



Calendario lega di mw - Leghe Fantagazzetta.com

ps: ci vuole anche sedere


----------



## Ale (5 Dicembre 2012)

quando aprirà il mercato di riparazione?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Dicembre 2012)

Io lo vorrei aprire a gennaio, in contemporanea con il mercato reale ma in realtà possiamo anche decidere noi


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Dicembre 2012)

per me quando volete, anche ora mi farebbe comodo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2012)

Farebbe comodo a parecchi secondo me  però vorrei sentire anche gli altri...


----------



## Ale (7 Dicembre 2012)

eh magari


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2012)

[MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] [MENTION=141]Harvey[/MENTION] [MENTION=41]Degenerate X[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=173]Nick[/MENTION] [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] [MENTION=228]Rossonero Veronese[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=94]Aphex[/MENTION] [MENTION=58]Arsozzenal[/MENTION] [MENTION=64]bmb[/MENTION] [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] [MENTION=7]Vinz[/MENTION] [MENTION=219]patriots88[/MENTION] [MENTION=69]A.C. Milan The Legend[/MENTION]
Ecco riunito il consiglio


----------



## Harvey (7 Dicembre 2012)

Oh per me se posso levarmi Pazzini e Boateng mi va bene rimanere anche con soli 23 

Sono favorevole a qualsiasi cosa decidiate...


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Dicembre 2012)

Per me qualsiasi cosa decidiate va bene!


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Dicembre 2012)

fate pure!certo che tutti si prenderebbero el shaarawy,hamsik etc...si falsa un pò la cosa!


----------



## Harvey (7 Dicembre 2012)

Comunque la cosa che sottolinea [MENTION=58]Arsozzenal[/MENTION] è vera pure... Io avevo pensato, anche se questo comporterebbe la riorganizzazione del tutto, che potevamo fare 4 gironi con rose con giocatori non ripetuti, alla fine ogni domenica quando mi segna Cavani o Hamsik manco gioisco visto che li hanno praticamente tutti  Però è solo una mia idea, possiamo anche rimanere così, dopo questo filotto ho raggiunto la terza posizione


----------



## Ale (7 Dicembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> fate pure!certo che tutti si prenderebbero el shaarawy,hamsik etc...si falsa un pò la cosa!



piu che altro se il degenerato prende elsha stai sicuro che si rompe entrambe le ginocchia


----------



## prebozzio (7 Dicembre 2012)

Per me ok apertura a gennaio. Il mercato di riparazione è sacrosanto.

Le regole quali sono? A che prezzo si vende? Quello attuale o quello iniziale? E a che prezzo si acquista, attuale o iniziale?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2012)

[MENTION=141]Harvey[/MENTION] al limite si può pensare di cambiare metodo l'anno prossimo, ormai abbiamo cominciato così.



prebozzio ha scritto:


> Per me ok apertura a gennaio. Il mercato di riparazione è sacrosanto.
> 
> Le regole quali sono? A che prezzo si vende? Quello attuale o quello iniziale? E a che prezzo si acquista, attuale o iniziale?


Si acquisterà e venderà al prezzo attuale chiaramente.
ps Siete stati taggati non per il consenso sul mercato di riparazione ma per il consenso ad anticiparlo ulteriormente


----------



## Harvey (7 Dicembre 2012)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] si si va benissimo anche continuare così per me! 

Al limite ci pensiamo la prossima volta...


----------



## prebozzio (12 Dicembre 2012)

Prebozzio lanciatissimo verso il titolo di campione d'inverno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Dicembre 2012)

Intanto ho aperto il mercato di riparazione che chiuderà un giorno dopo la chiusura di quello reale, ognuno lo potrà fare per conto suo


----------



## Harvey (23 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Intanto ho aperto il mercato di riparazione che chiuderà un giorno dopo la chiusura di quello reale, ognuno lo potrà fare per conto suo



Cambi illimitati?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Dicembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Cambi illimitati?


Si, oddio, un limite l'ho messo ma è 25  insomma, potrete rivoltare le vostre squadre come un calzino


----------



## Harvey (23 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Si, oddio, un limite l'ho messo ma è 25  insomma, potrete rivoltare le vostre squadre come un calzino


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Dicembre 2012)

Ci sto per il prossimo anno a fare varie divisioni con giocatori non ripetuti, anche se sarà un macello organizzarci


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Dicembre 2012)

Ho svincolato dei difensori, ora come faccio a prenderli? Al mercato di riparazione mi fa fare solo cessioni/acquisti


----------



## Ale (23 Dicembre 2012)

ma svincolando recuperi i crediti che valgono i giocatori?


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Dicembre 2012)

si, solo che ora non so come acquistare e ho posti vuoti


----------



## Ale (24 Dicembre 2012)

se vai in " mercato di riparazione" non li puoi prendere i giocatori?


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Dicembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> se vai in " mercato di riparazione" non li puoi prendere i giocatori?


In mercato di riparazione posso fare un acquisto solo se faccio una cessione


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Dicembre 2012)

Io ho fatto i cambi che dovevo fare, solo che ho svincolato 4 difensori e me ne mancano, appunto, 4 perchè non riesco ad inserirli manualmente (riesco a fare solo cessione/acquisto).

Mi sono rimasti 14 crediti, se l'amministratore delle Lega riesce a inserirmi 4 svincolati gli dico chi prendermi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Dicembre 2012)

E dimmi, figliolo, perché hai svincolato dei calciatori dal momento che per fare cambi devi sostituire quelli che hai con i nuovi ?   mandami un mp e dimmi chi ti devo inserire, specificami anche chi sei nella lega


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E dimmi, figliolo, perché hai svincolato dei calciatori dal momento che per fare cambi devi sostituire quelli che hai con i nuovi ?   mandami un mp e dimmi chi ti devo inserire, specificami anche chi sei nella lega


Credevo di poterli prendere singolarmente anche  Ora ti mando un mp, grazie


----------



## patriots88 (4 Febbraio 2013)

si, ma chiudetelo ora il mercato perchè altrimenti ha poco senso


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Febbraio 2013)

Si è meglio chiuderlo


----------



## Ale (4 Febbraio 2013)

si


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Marzo 2013)

Ma chi non mette la formazione non dovrebbe totalizzare 0 punti?


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Marzo 2013)

Sorry,ho sbagliato sezione.


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Soverato Heat 46
> Salerno Lions 39
> Cologne Красная гвардия 33
> Los Angeles Bruins 32
> ...


Hai sbagliato sezione Andreas


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Aprile 2013)

Potete aggiornare?


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Aprile 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


Team Informazione Gratuita-babonzi


come mai viene contato il voto di savic ai babonzi??


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Aprile 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> Team Informazione Gratuita-babonzi
> ...


Perché entra come quarto difensore al posto di Guarin, quindi da 3-43 passa a 4-3-3.


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Aprile 2013)

capito  grazie!


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Maggio 2013)

Ad una vittoria dal titolo


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Maggio 2013)

Campione


----------



## Ale (6 Maggio 2013)

ho vinto io, grazie per aver partecipato. Tornate pure il prossimo anno


----------



## patriots88 (25 Maggio 2013)

Per completezza, aggiornate pure l' ultima giornata


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Maggio 2013)

L'SI Team centra la qualificazione in EL 


patriots88 ha scritto:


> Per completezza, aggiornate pure l' ultima giornata


Giusto, l'avevo proprio scordata


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Agosto 2013)

Quest'anno si rifà?


----------



## Ale (12 Agosto 2013)

yes


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Agosto 2013)

Ci sarò anch'io


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> yes


Eh ma non ho capito le modalità


----------



## Ale (12 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh ma non ho capito le modalità



non ci sono ancora, semplice.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> non ci sono ancora, semplice.


----------



## Ale (12 Agosto 2013)

comunque, visto che su fantagazzetta sono uscite le quotazioni, penso sarebbe il caso di iniziarne a parlarne


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Agosto 2013)

Io ovviamente ci sono


----------



## Ale (13 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] gestisci tu la lega anche quest'anno? Daje crea pure la lega cosi cominciamo. Ci saranno poi gli inviti da mandare ai partecipanti via mail, la compilazione delle rose e del calendario, 15 giorni sembrano tanti ma alla fine sono pochi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] gestisci tu la lega anche quest'anno? Daje crea pure la lega cosi cominciamo. Ci saranno poi gli inviti da mandare ai partecipanti via mail, la compilazione delle rose e del calendario, 15 giorni sembrano tanti ma alla fine sono pochi


Vabbè, quindi useremo lo stesso metodo dell'anno scorso.

- - - Aggiornato - - -
[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] vorrei aprire un nuovo topic ma non me lo fa aprire nella fantazona.


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2013)

Vai ora. 

Qui chiudo.


----------

